# Back from Chile!



## suesam (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! What a trip. Great people, great scenery, great food, great wine. What else could we possibly ask for? I would definitely recommend a trip to Chile for anyone who is considering South America. Very safe and the people were so mellow and very helpful. Very easy to get around due to awesome transportation system. We know very little spanish....just enough to survive. 
We drove past the Hippocampus timeshare and it looked fantastic. 
We are definitely going back some day. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have!!! 

Sue


----------



## andex (Mar 12, 2012)

i have always been hesitant in these country since my Spanish is not to good can you get by with English? Did you use time-shares for your trip?


----------



## suesam (Mar 12, 2012)

We did not use a timeshare but rented a condo through VRBO. That was awesome as the owner is a Chilean from Minnesota. When we had questions we just emailed him and he answered right away. 
We did drive past the Hippocampus timeshare and it looked beautiful.
I too was nervous about the spanish and my lack of it, but it was really quite easy to communicate. You would be surprised how much of communication is actually non verbal. That is one thing that really came across clear to me. Chileans are very patient, kind people and are very willing to help. At least that was our experience. 
Sue


----------



## andex (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool! I have a few freind that have worked in mining in chilie, all seem to echo your sentiment. Anything you recommend visiting? How did you get around, rent a car?


----------



## suesam (Mar 13, 2012)

We did not rent a car but took public transportation most places. We also rented a van/with driver for touring the vineyards and countryside. The public transportation was very easy to access. We stayed in Vina Del Mar and from there could easily take the bus to Valaparaiso. We really enjoyed a tour called Tours 4 Tips in Valaparaiso...and I believe this company is also in Santiago. He showed us the highlights, in English so we could go back and continue exploring on our own. We did a lot of walking, shopping and eating! 

Sue


----------

